# Awesome or Creepy?



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

Getting pretty close to realistic huh?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@DlusionAI

This is several years old IIRC. I'd say a combination of awesome and creepy.

R.C.
_Remember to seriously read my signature down below and be sure you understand what I mean by it..._


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd say awesome cause I'm a gamer and I ultimately want this to be implemented for historical-drama recreations.


----------



## DlusionAl (Apr 9, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @DlusionAI
> 
> This is several years old IIRC. I'd say a combination of awesome and creepy.
> 
> ...


yeah I know its old but I stumbled upon it again and its still cool.


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

The really creepy thing is what people will do with the technology. Already Hollywood uses all kinds of weird techniques to make short actors look tall, fat ones thin, etc. However, with this kind of thing the sky is the limit. They could literally bring a Barbie doll to life and promote standards of beauty that are physically impossible. Luckily, its not likely to become feasible much less popular within the next ten years at least.

Here's a recently released video more along the lines of what to expect in the near future. This runs on a PS3 and they say the latest version is significantly better. With the next generation consoles the line between what is a movie and what is a game will become blurred enough that you'll have to start asking people.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@wuliheron

Hard to imagine how many ways this could be abused

Footage could be concocted of a peaceful movement appearing to engage in violence justifying a crackdown
Footage could be concocted of a nation attacking our troops allowing for a pretext for war
There are headsets being developed that could simulate all five senses, which combined with this you could put people in a literal Matrix

If it can go bad, it will go bad; if it does go bad, it will do so in the worst possible way imaginable. Possibly even worse than we can possibly imagine...


R.C.
_Remember to seriously read my signature down below and be sure you understand what I mean by it..._


----------



## Black Ronin (Dec 26, 2011)

RobynC said:


> Hard to imagine how many ways this could be abused
> 
> 
> Footage could be concocted of a peaceful movement appearing to engage in violence justifying a crackdown
> Footage could be concocted of a nation attacking our troops allowing for a pretext for war


 What you say does sound very realistic, but I think with equally advanced technology you could analyse the fake video's. A (super)computer could sense the minute differences between real and fake, especially if you give it some time.



> [*]There are headsets being developed that could simulate all five senses, which combined with this you could put people in a literal Matrix


With 2020's-2030's computer technology it is probably possible to simulate an extremely high definition environment in a helmet. With the medical technology of that age they might even be able to disable the pressure senses of your head, so you wouldn't feel the helmet. Who knows what will happen? I kind of look forward of having super powers. :ninja:


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

My God, indeed. It's enough to humble you.


----------



## Sybok (Mar 9, 2012)

nice, I believe, it would be more realistic, if they work on the eyelid-movement


----------



## Armed Politicker (Oct 6, 2010)

Black Ronin said:


> What you say does sound very realistic, but I think with equally advanced technology you could analyse the fake video's. A (super)computer could sense the minute differences between real and fake, especially if you give it some time.
> 
> With 2020's-2030's computer technology it is probably possible to simulate an extremely high definition environment in a helmet. With the medical technology of that age they might even be able to disable the pressure senses of your head, so you wouldn't feel the helmet. Who knows what will happen? I kind of look forward of having super powers. :ninja:


With 2030s technology you would have nanobots smaller than blood cells inside your brain that stimulate your senses from inside, creating an immersive virtual reality without the need for external hardware. Plus side, Playstation Nano will boast some pretty badass gaming experiences. Bad side, nanobot viral infections would replace biological warfare with a lot more hideous effects.


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

wuliheron said:


>


Oh this is just beautiful, amazing, touching. I'm crying manly tears right now. Thank you so much for posting it here.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

wuliheron said:


> The really creepy thing is what people will do with the technology. Already Hollywood uses all kinds of weird techniques to make short actors look tall, fat ones thin, etc. However, with this kind of thing the sky is the limit. They could literally bring a Barbie doll to life and promote standards of beauty that are physically impossible. Luckily, its not likely to become feasible much less popular within the next ten years at least.
> 
> Here's a recently released video more along the lines of what to expect in the near future. This runs on a PS3 and they say the latest version is significantly better. With the next generation consoles the line between what is a movie and what is a game will become blurred enough that you'll have to start asking people.


Seems like it would be a good intro to a game, but it does not look realistic at all... Anyone could tell it's fake.


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

josue0098 said:


> Seems like it would be a good intro to a game, but it does not look realistic at all... Anyone could tell it's fake.


They aren't trying to create photo-realism. This particular company has been working for years to overcome what is called the "uncanny valley". This is the tendency of robots and CGI characters to look creepy the more they resemble real people because their actual movements and expressions are not right. Their eye's won't quite track yours, their smiles can seem frozen, their movements unnatural and bizarre. To get around this animators have had to mostly settle for more cartoonish looking characters, covering the faces of characters with masks, or severely limiting their dialogues and expressions. Sort of like having to work with bad actors all the time.

As kagemitsu has just testified to with Kara the animators succeeded in providing enough realism and limiting the creep factor to a minimum to elicit genuine sympathy for the character and they managed it all on something as wimpy as a PS3. They aren't trying for realistic cut scenes, but for interactive video games with that kind of immersion where players can feel as if they really are talking to a real person. Here is another demonstration of where the technology is going:






It will probably be another ten years or so before its perfected, but by then little kids will be able to talk to Yoda or whoever about their personal problems, feel like he's actually listening and cares about them, and even receive sage advice. It will likely put a lot of councilors out of business and already the evidence is that people feel much more comfortable talking with machines.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

RobynC said:


> @wuliheron
> 
> Hard to imagine how many ways this could be abused
> 
> ...


Of course there is the fact that technology WE get to use and see is nowhere near the peak of current advancement.


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

All this talk makes me think of eXistenz. Anyone else seen that movie?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Kevin Simmons



> All this talk makes me think of eXistenz. Anyone else seen that movie?


No, what's it about?

R.C.
_Remember to seriously read my signature down below and be sure you understand what I mean by it..._


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

ExistenZ (1999)

A group tests the latest virtual reality game with a matrixesque twist.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Someone PLEASE just plug me into the matrix already!


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

Screw the matrix, I wanna be an Architect from Ineption.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

wuliheron said:


> The really creepy thing is what people will do with the technology. Already Hollywood uses all kinds of weird techniques to make short actors look tall, fat ones thin, etc. However, with this kind of thing the sky is the limit. They could literally bring a Barbie doll to life and promote standards of beauty that are physically impossible. Luckily, its not likely to become feasible much less popular within the next ten years at least.
> 
> Here's a recently released video more along the lines of what to expect in the near future. This runs on a PS3 and they say the latest version is significantly better. With the next generation consoles the line between what is a movie and what is a game will become blurred enough that you'll have to start asking people.


OMG, as a Transhumanist that made me cry! I expect a lot of the first sapient AI to be treated like that. :sad: :crying:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

wuliheron said:


> They aren't trying to create photo-realism. This particular company has been working for years to overcome what is called the "uncanny valley". This is the tendency of robots and CGI characters to look creepy the more they resemble real people because their actual movements and expressions are not right. Their eye's won't quite track yours, their smiles can seem frozen, their movements unnatural and bizarre. To get around this animators have had to mostly settle for more cartoonish looking characters, covering the faces of characters with masks, or severely limiting their dialogues and expressions. Sort of like having to work with bad actors all the time.
> 
> As kagemitsu has just testified to with Kara the animators succeeded in providing enough realism and limiting the creep factor to a minimum to elicit genuine sympathy for the character and they managed it all on something as wimpy as a PS3. They aren't trying for realistic cut scenes, but for interactive video games with that kind of immersion where players can feel as if they really are talking to a real person. Here is another demonstration of where the technology is going:
> 
> It will probably be another ten years or so before its perfected, but by then little kids will be able to talk to Yoda or whoever about their personal problems, feel like he's actually listening and cares about them, and even receive sage advice. It will likely put a lot of councilors out of business and already the evidence is that people feel much more comfortable talking with machines.


One interesting thing I noticed is that the "uncanny valley" effect does not seem to affect those of us on the autism spectrum. When I saw Final Fantasy: The Movie, which had a lot of negative reviews because of the "uncanny valley", I myself did not notice the "creepiness".


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

TaylorS said:


> One interesting thing I noticed is that the "uncanny valley" effect does not seem to affect those of us on the autism spectrum. When I saw Final Fantasy: The Movie, which had a lot of negative reviews because of the "uncanny valley", I myself did not notice the "creepiness".


That would make sense because autists have difficulty reading other people. Of course, some things also might creep some people out more then others. I think what the uncanny valley really refers to is simply that the more realistic the characters look the more noticeable some behavioral anomalies become. Its like a tiny flaw that draws your attention like a magnet precisely because something is otherwise flawless. 

Its actually part of the ongoing evolution of modern animation since the original "Steam Boat Willie" staring Mickey Mouse. Artists figured out fast that 4 fingered hands were hard to draw and any flaws stood out, but people would ignore 3 fingered hands if they covered them with gloves. Its a lot like the magician's art of misdirection. Knowing how to draw the audience's eye towards what you want them to look at, and away from what you don't. How to hide what is really going on, and encourage the audience to suspend their disbelief.


----------



## N30 (Apr 3, 2012)

Definitely creepy!


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

I noticed it was fake when she showed no signs of boredom or fatigue that people normally get during interviews.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

It is still in the uncanny valley.
Even if someone manages not to see that it isn't real, you still feel something is off.


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> It is still in the uncanny valley.
> Even if someone manages not to see that it isn't real, you still feel something is off.


LOL, the actresses in both films display uncanny valley traits when filmed live and no doubt have even learned to ham it up a bit for such roles. Androgynous people are considered the most creepy by most people, but here the point is it is difficult to tell whether the residual creepiness is due to the computer effects or the actors. They aren't trying to eliminate the uncanny valley altogether, but to minimize it using minimal resources such as a PS3. To reduce it to more socially acceptable levels the audience is willing to suspend their disbelief for, while allowing people to incorporate it into even real time video game play.


----------

